# Need Fishing Partners, Orange Beach/Gulf Shores area



## Bake50 (May 8, 2020)

Moved to the area recently from St. Marks, FL area. Retired, would like weekday and some weekend fishing partners. Have 260 Twin V boat with spot lock trolling motor stored at Barber Marina. Chip in on fuel, bait. Thank you.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Bake50 said:


> Moved to the area recently from St. Marks, FL area. Retired, would like weekday and some weekend fishing partners. Have 260 Twin V boat with spot lock trolling motor stored at Barber Marina. Chip in on fuel, bait. Thank you.


Newly retired here too. What kind of fishing are you thinking about? Near shore bottom bumping, far offshore dropping or trolling?


----------



## Bake50 (May 8, 2020)

First Cast said:


> Newly retired here too. What kind of fishing are you thinking about? Near shore bottom bumping, far offshore dropping or trolling?


I am interested in both. Looking forward to get experience fishing this area.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Well worth the money to hire a captain for a trip or two. Chris V is a member here on the forum, and runs a lot of boats over there in OBA. Excellent guy with vast knowledge, and loves to teach.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I know how to fish.... between the beach and offshore. never interested in the inshore thing..


----------



## Joe B (Jun 23, 2021)

Bake50 said:


> Moved to the area recently from St. Marks, FL area. Retired, would like weekday and some weekend fishing partners. Have 260 Twin V boat with spot lock trolling motor stored at Barber Marina. Chip in on fuel, bait. Thank you.


Retired Navy and will be in Pensacola July 5-9 and am looking to go offshore fishing, have own gear. Willing to split cost.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bake50 said:


> Moved to the area recently from St. Marks, FL area. Retired, would like weekday and some weekend fishing partners. Have 260 Twin V boat with spot lock trolling motor stored at Barber Marina. Chip in on fuel, bait. Thank you.


Shoot me a pm with your contact info. I can fish weekdays usually. Just depends on what I have going on.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i called larry baker back in march and we spoke briefly about fishing. haven't heard from him since.
jack


----------



## Bake50 (May 8, 2020)

MrFish said:


> Shoot me a pm with your contact info. I can fish weekdays usually. Just depends on what I have going on.


My phone and text #217-778-0042. Email [email protected]. Look forward to talking with you.
Larry Baker, Gulf Shores


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

josh,
larry tried to call you.]
jack


----------

